# Chicken N Dumplings



## redderthebetter (Dec 10, 2006)

My boys actually liked this. 


Place 1 cut up fryer(3-4lbs.) or roasting bird in a Dutch oven. Cover with 8 cups of water. Add 6 cubes of broth and turn the heat on. While the bird is coming to a boil, finely chop 1 cup each of carrots and celery, and 1 medium onion. After the bird comes to a boil add the veggies, along with 1 clove of garlic. At this point you can season to your taste. I would normally add a Creole seasoning, but tonight I just added parsley, salt/pepper to taste. Let it boil, covered for an hour, then remove from the heat and remove the chicken to a bowl and let cool. Strain and discard the veggies. 


Here is where I can go down different roads to make the dumplings. tonight I took the easy route. While returning the broth to a rolling boil, I opened two containers of the Pillsbury regular size biscuits. I quarter them and drop them individually into the broth. They will puff a bit while cooking. 


When the chicken has cooled, de-bone and finely chop the meat. I cool the bird till I can do the de-boning by hand. This minmizes the small bones that have a way of fining their way back into the stew. After chopping,stir it back to the stew, and enjoy. 

I have no wine recomendations for this. As long as it is good and wet works for me. 


You can let your Goggle do the searching, if you prefer homemade dumplings. I normally follow recipes I find. Another alternative is to make the Bisquick Biscuit dough recipe and roll and cut it to dumpling size.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, you just had to post this. I was all set for chicken and dumplings this weekend. The wife was going to make it. She has been on the ill side though and didn't want to mess with it so I missed out on them. I really love them and use a similar recipe to yours except we just use chicken breasts. I am a very good cook and was going to make it myself but this is one thing we eat around here that I don't make near as good as the wife does. Hopefully later this week I can enjoy a bowl. 


As far as a suitable wine pairing, I guess going the traditional route of a nice white wine with a chicken dish would be appropriate. Actually a nice Pinot Grigio would go well with our recipe. I for one am a very un-traditional at wine and food pairing. I drink reds with almost anything. Many drink a white with seafood, I drink a nice Pinot Noir. Any pasta with any type of sauce normally gets a Cab or Merlot with it. We went to the Olive Garden last weekend and I had a pasta dish that had beef medallions in it. While a red is normal for the beef, a white is preferred with a white sauce which the pasta had. I had a very nice Chianti that went prefect with not only the beef, but the pasta as well. I am a firm believer to drink the wine you like with a meal. Not what everyone thinks you should drink with a particular dish.


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Dec 11, 2006)

Amen smurf ..... 
I love good chicken n dumplins myself but cant recall ever making any myself. I will have to give em a try with your recipe redd*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## pkcook (Dec 15, 2006)

Chicken and dumplings' are a staple in my house. My wife makes the dough from scratch and rolls it out and cuts it into 1" X 2" strips about 1/4" thick. Nothing goes better on a cold day than a hot bowl of dumplings'. 


Something that my two boys have started doing that has become a tradition now is take a big scoop ofmashed potatoes in the bowl first and thencover it up with a couple of scoops of dumplings right on top. I have to say I love the combo too! Cornbread on the side with a nice white or fruit wine, to die for!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I got my chicken dumplings a couple days later. They were worth the wait!


Smurfe


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 22, 2006)

Chicken and dumplings ae my favorite on cool wet winter days. I use Bisquick for the dumplings. Just spoon the dough in, cover and let cook till the dough is firm. If you like them dryer, drop a teaspoon full in the post, and put in the oven (uncovered) till lightly browned.


Last time we went to my aunts house in Georgia, she made her chicken and dumplings with pillsbury biscuits and it was very good. That was the first time I ever had it that way.


----------



## Ippymiss (Mar 9, 2007)

Iv'e always made homemade dumplings.... guess its the polish way....... 
flour in bowl, I use alot........ prob 6- 8 cups...
one egg and enough water to mix, and salt....... will be thick and sticky............ after all mixed.. and you have the stock boiling take a spoon, grab a spoonful and place in the hot stock, will flow off the spoon......... do that till all gone....... simmer for about 20 min lid on, and voila,..... all done , chicken and polish dumplings! Now I feed 3 teenagers and one hunk of a hubby. and plenty of leftovers to take for lunch.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds good Ippy! Nice rib sticking meal!


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 10, 2007)

I love to cook/bake, but have no time anymore! Haven't had Chicken and dumplings since my father died, and that was back in 1986. Darn! I think I'm heading to the store when it opens and make a batch. You guys are making me hungry!


----------

